# Best way to clean granite counters and  stainless steel appliances



## dixie (Nov 22, 2009)

We have a newly remodeled kitchen and wanting cleaning advice on cleaning granite and stainless appliances! 

thanks!


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 22, 2009)

dixie said:


> We have a newly remodeled kitchen and wanting cleaning advice on cleaning granite and stainless appliances!
> 
> thanks!



Granite: Go to a tile store and buy some stone cleaner. I like the cleaners that have some sealer added.

Stainless: Five Star Chemicals Powdered Brewery Wash. Available at any homebrewing supply store.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 22, 2009)

My cleaning service said stainless appliances are the worse--smudges every time you touch them and a pain in the you-know-what to keep clean.  Don't have any of them or personal experiences, but thought I'd share what someone who has first-hand experience had to say...


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Nov 23, 2009)

I tried quite a few brands before I found one that was quick and easy.  I love the "Stainless Steel Magic" in a spray can. I found it online.  I did not want to throw out the ones that I did not like so I am using them up on the weber grill.


----------



## mayson12 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a darker green granite which is so hard to keep streak-free.  My favorite cleaner is the Weiman Granite Wipes.  I can find them on and off at Target, but they get sold out a lot so I try to buy several containers.  They do not seem to leave the streaks that other products use and do not dry dull.  

My favorite Stainless Steel cleaner is the polish that came with my KitchenAid fridge.  It says "KitchenAid" on the bottle.  It removes all the fingerprints so easily.  I have not found a good replacement.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 23, 2009)

mayson12 said:


> I have a darker green granite which is so hard to keep streak-free.  My favorite cleaner is the Weiman Granite Wipes.  I can find them on and off at Target, but they get sold out a lot so I try to buy several containers.  They do not seem to leave the streaks that other products use and do not dry dull.
> 
> My favorite Stainless Steel cleaner is the polish that came with my KitchenAid fridge.  It says "KitchenAid" on the bottle.  It removes all the fingerprints so easily.  I have not found a good replacement.



That polish is likely just a mineral oil spray. Most stainless polishes are. They can be found (under various names) in restaurant supply stores, and places like Gordon Food Service and Smart & Final.

I'd still reach for the Powdered Brewery Wash for cleaning stainless steel. Nearly every brewery in North America uses it to clean their stainless steel tanks and pipes. I haven't found anything that even comes close.


----------



## NWL (Nov 23, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> I'd still reach for the Powdered Brewery Wash for cleaning stainless steel. Nearly every brewery in North America uses it to clean their stainless steel tanks and pipes. I haven't found anything that even comes close.



How do you use it?  Do you sprinkle it on the appliance and wash with a wet sponge, or do you mix it with water and then wash the appliance?  Also, what about rinsing?  You're so enthusiastic about this product I'm thinking of getting some.  Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## fnover (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know about cleaning granit but I have used WD40 on Stainless and found it works very well.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 23, 2009)

fnover said:


> I don't know about cleaning granit but I have used WD40 on Stainless and found it works very well.



How do ou get rid of the smell?  

Kurt


----------



## akp (Nov 23, 2009)

*Another WD40 user here.*

I inherited stainless appliances when we bought this house 7 years ago.  With 3 small kids and all the fingerprints, i hated it.  Then someone told me that if you keep the stainless oiled, it resists fingerprints.  There are lots of products but the simplest and cheapest is WD40.  Just spray it on a rag and rub.

One tip:  If you spray directly onto your appliances, be careful not to overspray so that it gets on your floors, unless you *like* falling on your butt 

Anita


----------



## Wonka (Nov 23, 2009)

*Windex*

I know this will sound too simple, but Iclean our granite countertops with Windex and a soft cloth.  I've used a granite cleaner and don't see any difference than the results with Windex.


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 23, 2009)

*cleaners...*

I use Target's Method Non-toxic planet friendly all purpose wipes "go naked". works well on dark green granite and ok on stainless.


----------



## Calyn79 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've used them all....granite wipes, stone cleaners and polishers on my granite, but Pledge is handy and easy and leaves a luscious feel. It think they now even make a dedicated granite spray.

I use 3M's stainless steel cleaner and polish on my stainless appliances and that resists fingerprints after a couple of polishes. Then I only use it every couple of months (no kids in this house !). I also have sprayed the 3M product on my granite and it works fine there too and the granite comes up looking and feeling great.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 24, 2009)

NWL said:


> How do you use it?  Do you sprinkle it on the appliance and wash with a wet sponge, or do you mix it with water and then wash the appliance?  Also, what about rinsing?  You're so enthusiastic about this product I'm thinking of getting some.  Thanks!
> 
> Cheers!



Mix one tablespoon with one gallon of hot water (110f or so will do). And sponge on with some slight scrubbing. (Or even better throw some stainless items in a big horkin' bucket of the stuff. But that's not always practical.) Then rinse with 110f (or so) water. 

I also clean pots and pans with it. Particularly lasagna pans. Great stuff.


----------



## ScoopKona (Nov 24, 2009)

akp said:


> Then someone told me that if you keep the stainless oiled, it resists fingerprints.  There are lots of products but the simplest and cheapest is WD40.  Just spray it on a rag and rub.



The stainless polishes at restaurant stores are basically the same thing -- aerosolized mineral oil. And they don't smell like WD-40. It's been awhile since I bought any (a little goes a long, long way), but I think it's less expensive, to boot.


----------



## NWL (Nov 24, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Mix one tablespoon with one gallon of hot water (110f or so will do). And sponge on with some slight scrubbing. (Or even better throw some stainless items in a big horkin' bucket of the stuff. But that's not always practical.) Then rinse with 110f (or so) water.
> 
> I also clean pots and pans with it. Particularly lasagna pans. Great stuff.



Thanks for the info.  I'm going to give it a try.  Turns out DH already uses it on his equipment, so I have a ready supply!

Cheers!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 24, 2009)

For my stainless Steel I use vegetable oil.  Yep... and it works.  I got the idea from one of those HGTV shows.  It doesn't leave smudges and works great.

For my granite I use windex that is made for Granite.  It is hard to find though.  I do monthly clean with granite cleaner that I got from a hardware store and then, I polish it.


----------



## judyjht (Nov 25, 2009)

What do you do with the vegetable oil - just put on a thin coat with a soft cloth - or  something else?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 26, 2009)

judyjht said:


> What do you do with the vegetable oil - just put on a thin coat with a soft cloth - or  something else?


  It is done the same as all other stainless steel cleaners or at least the ones I've used.  You put on the product with one cloth and wipe down the appliance.  Then, with a second CLEAN cloth you buff it out.  I do mine wipe downs in long strokes going downwards.  Hope that helps...


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 26, 2009)

My daughter wants to buy stainless appliances for her kitchen when it gets redone ... I've warned her not to get wtainless with kids around, and this thread kinda tells me I'm right.

Would you get stainless again?

Brian


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Nov 27, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> My daughter wants to buy stainless appliances for her kitchen when it gets redone ... I've warned her not to get wtainless with kids around, and this thread kinda tells me I'm right.
> 
> Would you get stainless again?
> 
> Brian


Yes...  I'd do it again.  Whether you have stainless steel or not you have to wipe the surfaces alot for anything kids touch.  Since, I cook most meals at home I do find I have to clean my kitchen more than the average person who eats out 3 times a week.  I do wipe down my appliances once a week with vegetable oil and then, if something gets solid I do use the stainless steel wipes as well.  If she does less than once a week cleaning then, she might not enjoy that part.

I bought stainless steel because I like the look mostly.  I have Thermador range with 6 burners.  Right now, I'm at Ko'Olina and while the flat surface is easy to clean it is horrible to cook with.  The surface is hot all the time.  YOu cannot rest pots or pans on it.  I actually burnt something that I made in the oven and then, I put it on the stove top and it continued to cook even though I had turned the burner off.  I'm use to gas stove tops even though they are pain to clean.  So, it really depends I think on how much your daughter actually cooks.


----------



## NWL (Jan 9, 2010)

Wonka said:


> I know this will sound too simple, but Iclean our granite countertops with Windex and a soft cloth.  I've used a granite cleaner and don't see any difference than the results with Windex.



I ran out of my regular cleaner and remembered this post.  Tried the Windex on my granite counter tops and my stainless steel appliances and it worked great!  Best of all, NO STREAKS on the stainless steel appliances.  :whoopie: 

Thanks for the tip.

Cheers!


----------



## m61376 (Jan 10, 2010)

Make sure you use ammonia free Windex on the granite if you use Windex.


----------



## NWL (Jan 10, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Make sure you use ammonia free Windex on the granite if you use Windex.



And here I thought life was going to get easier.     Why ammonia free Windex for granite?

Cheers!


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 10, 2010)

We just had our new granite countertops installed last week.  The installer put on a sealcoat and recommended that we not use Windex on the counters, because the ammonia in it breaks down the sealcoat faster.  It's not something that's immediately visible, but he said that the sealcoat won't stay on as long if the counters are cleaned with Windex.



NWL said:


> And here I thought life was going to get easier.     Why ammonia free Windex for granite?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## NWL (Jan 10, 2010)

stmartinfan said:


> We just had our new granite countertops installed last week.  The installer put on a sealcoat and recommended that we not use Windex on the counters, because the ammonia in it breaks down the sealcoat faster.  It's not something that's immediately visible, but he said that the sealcoat won't stay on as long if the counters are cleaned with Windex.



Thanks!  Do you know if Windex is still OK for stainless?  It worked so well. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kelsie (Jan 10, 2010)

My husband, a Kitchen Designer by Profession said "Never" use any ammonia based products such as Windex for granite, it will eventually etch the stone, and if it is not sealed, you will have to seal the granite more often and the granite will have to be replaced.  He said use Dawn and warm water.

The only thing I have found that works well for my SS are Weiman's SS cloths, I have heard that Bartenders Friend is also very good, but have not used it as yet.


----------



## MelBay (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it also depending on the grade of SS used on your appliance.  I was ready to send all mine back until a friend suggested Olive Oil.  I thought it sounded gross, but it really does works.  I get these odd streak-like-drip stains running down the outside of my dishwasher (I'm a free-spirited cook) and Olive Oil is the onlyt hing that makes them disappear.

The jury is still out with me.  I had white, and wasn't wild about that either.  Not sure what the ideal finish is.


----------



## NWL (Jan 10, 2010)

I googled cleaning granite with Windex and Googled cleaning stainless steel with Windex.  Some say yes to windex, some say no.  I guess I'll go back to soap and water.  It worked so well on the stainless.   

Cheers!


----------



## Kelsie (Jan 11, 2010)

I also tried the veg/oo on my SS, although it looked good for one day afterwards it collected dust and streaked within a couple of days, I am sticking with the Weiman SS wipes, so far so good, I have been using them for a month.

My husband was telling me about a cus. who called him Sat. about her Granite countertops getting a dull coating on them (they are 6 mos. old), my h asked her what she was using to clean them and she told him Windex.  He told her that she was breaking down her Granite with the Windex.

Now cleaning my Black stove is another issue, an on going, nightly issue.


----------



## NWL (Jan 11, 2010)

Kelsie said:


> Now cleaning my Black stove is another issue, an on going, nightly issue.



What about using Windex on your stove, or is it the same issue?  Windex cleaned the greasy mess very well with little effort.  Gee, I'm starting to sound like I work for Windex.     

Thank you for warning me about using Windex on my granite!

Cheers!


----------



## NWL (May 13, 2010)

*Update*

After spending the last few months experimenting with the various products mentioned in this thread, I have come to the conclusion that good ole soap and water works best for cleaning granite countertops and stainless steel appliances.  I have a lot of stainless steel to clean, and the streaks left by other cleaners always bothered me.  Wipe counter/appliance with a soapy sponge, wipe soap off with a wet rag, then wipe dry with another rag.  Works great with no streaks.  Really!  

Cheers!


----------



## Blues (May 13, 2010)

My wife's friend gave her a can of this stuff, and she's a total convert!  Uses it on our stainless, granite, furniture -- you name it.  It's especially good on stainless steel.  Not only cleans the fingerprints, but leaves an invisible coating so that you no longer get new fingerprints.  Leaves the granite with a slippery smooth feel.

As I said, she's a convert.  Only downside is the $15/can price.

-Bob


----------



## sml2181 (May 13, 2010)

I've had granite and lots of stainless steel for years. All our appliances are stainless steel and lots of granite, including floors. First used the (very expensive) cleaning stuff which came with all the purchases. 

Now I simply use very cheap and old fashioned "green" soap with water and it works just as well, if not better...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 15, 2010)

We also just redid our kitchen with granite. We were told ammonia free windex which we did find in our local supermarket.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2012)

*Resurrecting an old thread--any updates?*

Does anyone have any new tips on how to clean stainless cooktop surfaces?

Grease is no problem, but burnt-on spills are very difficult to clean.  So far, the best solution has been Barkeeper's Friend, but it still takes a lot of rubbing and scrubbing.

A dream cleaner would be something like Easy-Off Oven Cleaner, where you spray, let it sit, and wipe.  But I'm not sure what it would do to the surface and don't like the fumes.


----------



## NWL (Jun 9, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Does anyone have any new tips on how to clean stainless cooktop surfaces?
> 
> Grease is no problem, but burnt-on spills are very difficult to clean.  So far, the best solution has been Barkeeper's Friend, but it still takes a lot of rubbing and scrubbing.
> 
> A dream cleaner would be something like Easy-Off Oven Cleaner, where you spray, let it sit, and wipe.  But I'm not sure what it would do to the surface and don't like the fumes.



Soap and water.  If there's a bunch of grease, more soap.  I now work in our local deli.  Lots of fried food and stainless appliances.  "Dawn" detergent is best for grease.  Ideally, you wipe it up when it spills.  If the spill dries, be prepared to scrub.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 9, 2012)

NWL said:


> Soap and water.  If there's a bunch of grease, more soap.  I now work in our local deli.  Lots of fried food and stainless appliances.  "Dawn" detergent is best for grease.  Ideally, you wipe it up when it spills.  If the spill dries, be prepared to scrub.



I purchased a Hoover steam cleaner. It works WONDERS on the stove. The steam just powers away the grime, which can then be wiped up with a bar towel. No chemicals or elbow grease. Just water and some electricity.

But that probably isn't practical at work. But at home, yes.


----------



## spirits (Jun 9, 2012)

*When I worked in a restaurant*

Many years ago I was a waitress in a Happy Days type diner.  No fru fru stuff but working class stainless steel EVERYWHERE.  It had dents, scratches and a wonderful patina but at the time it was just a cleaning job we did every night before we went on to live our lives  ( We were 17-25 year olds)  We used soap and water during the day and a big bucket of vinegar and water to wipe down at the end of the day.  I was always pleased how nice the stainless steel looked at the end of the day with the restauraunt lights turned on the dim "end of shift" lighting.  However the vinegar smell on my hands for my dating nights is a memory I still cringe at.  My boyfriends had to like it or they were the ones that went, not my job paying for my university education.  Do I have stainless steel big appliances in my home?  Not a chance.  I hate my stainless steel toaster oven because it needs a lot of cleaning and will dump it the first chance it comes in white.  
There is a reason why commercial uses stainless steel.  It is functional and someone else (usually a lower paid employee has to clean it)  I went to university so I would not have to clean stainless steel for the rest of my life.


----------



## Chrisky (Jun 9, 2012)

To clean my granite counter tops, hot soapy water on with a sponge, dry and buff up with a good micro finer cloth.  
I'm on my second set of stainless steel appliances. First ones, the stainless was awful to clean, always left smudge marks.  This newer set stainless is quite different, cleans well, also with soapy water and a good cloth.
If necessary put a bit of vegetable oil on a cloth and buff the appliance.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 9, 2012)

NWL said:


> Ideally, you wipe it up when it spills.  If the spill dries, be prepared to scrub.



Fortunately, DH does quite a bit of the cooking around here.  Unfortunately, I sometimes don't notice the stovetop mess until it's too late.  I know--we should be removing the grates and cleaning after every cooking session.  Maybe when I retire...



ScoopLV said:


> I purchased a Hoover steam cleaner. It works WONDERS on the stove. The steam just powers away the grime, which can then be wiped up with a bar towel. No chemicals or elbow grease. Just water and some electricity.
> 
> But that probably isn't practical at work. But at home, yes.



I have one of those large steamers (not handheld) that are intended for steaming clothes, drapes, etc.  Maybe I'll give it a try.
Interesting, on another older thread I noticed that some people use these to steam shower tile--I am definitely going to try that.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 10, 2012)

muranojo said:


> I have one of those large steamers (not handheld) that are intended for steaming clothes, drapes, etc.  Maybe I'll give it a try.
> Interesting, on another older thread I noticed that some people use these to steam shower tile--I am definitely going to try that.



Not only shower tile, but any glass surface -- ours has a squeegie attachment that does a fantastic job on windows and glass doors. Even mirrors. Takes me 10 seconds to do a bathroom mirror. No spots, no streaks, perfect every time.

Except for one stupidly cheaply constructed piece of the unit, it's five stars. The wand for connecting the handle to the floor steamer for cleaning the floors is flimsy beyond belief. I needed to reinforce it with metal rods. Otherwise it would surely snap.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 10, 2012)

Scoop,
I think our model is intended for fabrics...it doesn't come with any special attachmnents.  Do you think it would still work?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 11, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Scoop,
> I think our model is intended for fabrics...it doesn't come with any special attachmnents.  Do you think it would still work?



I don't know, but I doubt it. That thing is all about gentle steam for garments. The steamer I bought shoots out pressurized steam at around 260f. It's basically the same kind of steam that comes out of a cappucino frother.


----------



## Elan (Jun 11, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> I don't know, but I doubt it. That thing is all about gentle steam for garments. The steamer I bought shoots out pressurized steam at around 260f. It's basically the same kind of steam that comes out of a cappucino frother.



  Scoop, mind sharing what model you bought?  A lot of steamers reportedly put out mere hot water, but your 260 has me intrigued.


----------

